# help. embryo lost cells



## ICSIPixieGirl (Oct 26, 2006)

just wondering if any of you ladies can help me with this question.  I had tsf on 9.03 and what started out as a 2 day 4 cell when frozen dropped to a 2 cell when defrosted but on day 3 (transfer day) had gone up to a 3 cell.  my question is because  it wasnt as many cells as is recommended on day 3 should i class it as a two day embryo  transfer or class it as a slow growing 3 day (are you confused yet - I know I am   )  oh and also any success stories please of embies that have lost cells and gone on to produce BFP's especially 3 cell embryos (I cant find any positive info   .  We started off with 2PN and 2 4 cell frozen embryos of which only my one embie survived the defrost, embryologist called it a good looking grade 2 (Um, 4 top 1 bottom)  I wish I could sleep right through the 2ww and wake up on test day, already i'm having af type cramps and a heavy feeling in my uterus and also backache which always comes before af, surely it cant be af on 4dpt?  anyone help before i go completely    thank you


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi
Congrats on being PUPO. 
Can't help u re Yr situation but just thought I'd say that I totally understand how u feel. I wanted to wake up on test day too!! Having an iPhone meant I was constantly searching for symptoms and driving myself crazy. My test day is Tuesday!
All the best
Hafsa


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Uniqua - I think it's really normall for them to loose cells when they're thawed out, try not to worry about it- it started growing again which is a great thing!  I think you still count it as a day 3 if that's any help.

Keep positive,


----------

